

Status of Google Chromium ports - tuukkah
http://googlemac.blogspot.com/2008/09/platforms-and-priorities.html

======
DougBTX
"I spent a good half hour on Jay Is Games, as _flash games_ tend to push
browser & system perf to its limits"

 _cringe_

